# Sweet Knitting Shop in North Conway, NH



## MamaKing

http://www.closeknitsisters.com/

My friend and I just found CLOSE KNIT SISTERS in North Conway, NH... I felt like I was home as soon as I stepped through the door. Zoe made us feel like we were old friends. I highly recommend that you visit the shop and if you can't check out their website.
Have a God Blessed Day!


----------



## Isis

What a beautiful shop, I wish I lived closer


----------



## MaineKnitter

Thank you to MamaKing for posting about the Close Knit Sisters shop! I love the Red Barn outlet and now have another reason to visit North Conway.

Judy


----------



## grandmothercarolyn

Thank you for the posting! I am g-r-e-e-n with envy, here.....looks to be a successful venture for a couple of wonderful ladies. Occasionally, I have reason to be in New England, may drop by!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## KAT

Yes,I agree with you. I recently stayed at a bed and breakfast in NH and went to this shop. They are extremly friendly and welcoming. I only wish I lived nearby so I could take some of there classes.


----------



## samlilypepper

I like to shop in North Conway NH. There are so many outlet stores there - it is a shopping mecca! So wonderful to have a yarn shop there too, and a nice one to boot! There is no sales tax in NH so if you are planning a shopping trip to the northeast, this is the town to go to - lots of hotels too.


----------



## mama-gail

Grandmother Carolyn, where are you in NC. My oldest daughter lives in Greensboro. I'm in NH.


----------



## Troy

MamaKing said:


> http://www.closeknitsisters.com/
> 
> My friend and I just found CLOSE KNIT SISTERS in North Conway, NH... I felt like I was home as soon as I stepped through the door. Zoe made us feel like we were old friends. I highly recommend that you visit the shop and if you can't check out their website.
> Have a God Blessed Day!


I've been there!! It IS a wonderful shop, and as MamaKing said, the owners are gracious and welcoming. One feels like a Fellow Knitter rather than a potential sale. Well worth the drive.


----------



## Donna Jean

My husband and I were staying the week at a timeshare we have in Intervale and I stopped into Close Knits one afternoon. I agree, it's a marvelous place and Zoe is so welcoming. I purchased some patterns, yarn and a kit for something to do while away. The shop has a quaint little area in the back with a table, chairs and rocker for you to sit and work on your projects. I was cordially invited back to sit and chat and knit. If you are in the area you really should pay this shop a visit. I know I will.


----------



## Susabella

I am just getting around to these posts and now that Christmas has passed I will mention that my daughter gave me some yarn and a pattern for a felted bag from this shop. It's beautiful. I have not felted before, but I guess I am going to now! Oh well, I need to broaden my horizons.


----------



## MamaKing

Susabella said:


> I am just getting around to these posts and now that Christmas has passed I will mention that my daughter gave me some yarn and a pattern for a felted bag from this shop. It's beautiful. I have not felted before, but I guess I am going to now! Oh well, I need to broaden my horizons.


Felting is fun! And if you have any questions this is an awesome place to get help. I am so thankful I found Knitting Paradise!


----------

